# The Stick



## Lyn Chen (Jun 19, 2006)

Do you believe the stick should be introduced early on as a distraction for the pup, to desentisize him? Why or why not?


----------



## Andy Larrimore (Jan 8, 2008)

I imprint my litters with a clatter stick at feeding time. They learn very quickly to have no hesitation with a stick when it is used on the field.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

We introduce it during puppy tug work. Just showing it, rubbing it on the pup. Read the individual pup.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

It makes good sense to start early if the dog is going to be exposed to it later in life. Its just one more thing you wont have an issue with. Its good training.

Howard


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

My dad subscribed to "the stick," never hert any of uz kidz! Nop done good with it.](*,) 
The padded stick can be used like Andy said with the clatter stick and puppies shouldn't fear it. Associate it with something good.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

When new handlers question the stick we compair it to foot ball players smacking one another on the ass. 
If started early and correctly, by the time it's used to really test the dog it's just another part of the game.
Used incorrectly it will destroy potentially good dogs.


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

The puppy stage is the perfect time to introduce EVERYTHING, but in the correct way just like Bob said. Get them used to anything and everything that they might or will see later in training and in real life. The most important thing is again what Bob said, read the individual pup and work at his/ her speed. Man, I guess just listen to Bob, he's wise. I didn't say old Bob, wise, Bobs wise not old, wise. But then again you really have to have one to get the other huh.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

:-k Did Jay just call me an old wise ass? :-k :grin: :wink:


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

Not me. O


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I didn't think so. I figured your daddy brought you up properly.......with the stick! :grin: :grin: :wink:


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

Yeah I know about the stick. I've had my share.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Bob Scott said:


> I didn't think so. I figured your daddy brought you up properly.......with the stick! :grin: :grin: :wink:


LOL, Now I know how he decoys SOOO quickly! Flashbacks of POP! :lol:


----------



## Lyn Chen (Jun 19, 2006)

Why I asked this question kind of relates to a recent topic we have on the board here

http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f30/interesting-article-mainstream-dog-press-8179/

Mainly, I am curious if there are people who will introduce the stick as the dog is older in order to see his true reaction to it. I have always wondered if introducing it to a pup is even necessary, as a good dog should be able to adjust to it, and if he couldn't, why is he being trained in this venue in the first place?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Lyn Chen said:


> Why I asked this question kind of relates to a recent topic we have on the board here
> 
> http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f30/interesting-article-mainstream-dog-press-8179/
> 
> Mainly, I am curious if there are people who will introduce the stick as the dog is older in order to see his true reaction to it. I have always wondered if introducing it to a pup is even necessary, as a good dog should be able to adjust to it, and if he couldn't, why is he being trained in this venue in the first place?


Good point but you have to realize a lot (most) of the folks at the average club, including myself, have no desire to breed. Only to train what we have. Doesn't matter if we agree with that or not. I't what it is.
The "older dog" is often selected by someone that doesn't want to bother with a pup. That's perfectly fine with me. If that dog can't adjust to it then it's gone and a new one is selected. That's fine also. I just like working with all the processes used from the start, working with a pup.
We don't stick very young pups when we make the selection but the process of selection should tell if the dog has the character to make these kinds of adjustments when it is older.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Lyn I have never seen any decoy beat a young puppy with a clatter or padded stick. The introduction is always slow, combing in nature, and is designed to show the puppy that this thing can't hurt them. As it gets older, light body taps can be done and shaking it over the animal's head is the norm. Bad handlers however can be given more aggressive applications! :twisted: Ooooooooooooooops!!!!


----------



## Lyn Chen (Jun 19, 2006)

It would be pretty stupid to do that to a young pup, I agree. However, I'm thinking more of a dog that is mature enough, but has never been acquainted with the stick before. A truly stable dog should be able to handle it or recover quickly, and then act the same as that pup who has been exposed to it their whole life. 

But Bob is right in that most people do Schutzhund for an activity with them and their dogs, nothing wrong with that. For those who DO breed, though, it should be something to consider, as I see people who breed who don't test their dogs enough.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Just to stir the pot a little bit, what would happen if you didn't introduce the stick?????? I got kicked out of a training club for my opinion on this, so I am curious as to what people think. 

I think if your dog has a good enough temperament, just like the nuero stuff, that most of this "introducing" stuff is just BS. I have always thought that a lot of puppy bitework was more for the confidence of the owner, not the dog.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Just to stir the pot a little bit, what would happen if you didn't introduce the stick?????? I got kicked out of a training club for my opinion on this, so I am curious as to what people think.
> 
> I think if your dog has a good enough temperament, just like the nuero stuff, that most of this "introducing" stuff is just BS. I have always thought that a lot of puppy bitework was more for the confidence of the owner, not the dog.


Plain and simple answer is, for me, all the puppy "introducing" is just plain fun. I get more enjoyment out of "working" with small pups then I do competing with a adult.The adventure is in the trip, not the final destination.


----------

